# Litschkönig!



## Duath (20. Juli 2008)

Warum wird in so ziemlich jedem Buffed.de-Video vom "Litschkönig" gesprochen? Was soll das sein? Eine neue Wortschöpfung aus dem englischen "Lich" und dem deutschen "König"? Lich ist auch ein deutsches Wort. Und im deutschen wird es genauso ausgesprochen wie man es liest, mit "ch", nicht mit "tsch", so wie es auch schon die Einheiten in WarCraft 3 getan haben. Entweder Lichking (Litschking gesprochen) oder Lichkönig, aber bitte keinen Litschkönig mehr. Bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rofldiepofl (20. Juli 2008)

toll, und jetzt?


----------



## WarriParanoia (20. Juli 2008)

Duath schrieb:


> Warum wird in so ziemlich jedem Buffed.de-Video vom "Litschkönig" gesprochen? Was soll das sein? Eine neue Wortschöpfung aus dem englischen "Lich" und dem deutschen "König"? Lich ist auch ein deutsches Wort. Und im deutschen wird es genauso ausgesprochen wie man es liest, mit "ch", nicht mit "tsch", so wie es auch schon die Einheiten in WarCraft 3 getan haben. Entweder Lichking (Litschking gesprochen) oder Lichkönig, aber bitte keinen Litschkönig mehr. Bitte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da ich aus nürnberg komm wollt ich ja schonmal beim buffed team in fürth vorbeischauen & denen english untericht anbieten xD

genau deiner meinung!


----------



## lakiller (20. Juli 2008)

er hat aber recht *g*


----------



## Deadmage (20. Juli 2008)

Jo stimmt darüber hab ich mich auch schon aufgeregt!!


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (20. Juli 2008)

Nicht unnötiger oder sinnloser als alle Rechtschreibflames im Forum hier zusammengenommen.

Das hier ist wenigstens konstruktive Kritik.


----------



## Neque neque (20. Juli 2008)

Duath schrieb:


> Warum wird in so ziemlich jedem Buffed.de-Video vom "Litschkönig" gesprochen? Was soll das sein? Eine neue Wortschöpfung aus dem englischen "Lich" und dem deutschen "König"? Lich ist auch ein deutsches Wort. Und im deutschen wird es genauso ausgesprochen wie man es liest, mit "ch", nicht mit "tsch", so wie es auch schon die Einheiten in WarCraft 3 getan haben. Entweder Lichking (Litschking gesprochen) oder Lichkönig, aber bitte keinen Litschkönig mehr. Bitte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dialekt oder, es hört sich einfach besser  an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (20. Juli 2008)

Duath schrieb:


> Warum wird in so ziemlich jedem Buffed.de-Video vom "Litschkönig" gesprochen? Was soll das sein? Eine neue Wortschöpfung aus dem englischen "Lich" und dem deutschen "König"?



100 Punkte für dich.


----------



## Neque neque (21. Juli 2008)

ist litschi nicht eine sorte von bionade? *grübel*


----------



## Tikume (21. Juli 2008)

Und welches deutsche Wort wäre "Lich"?

Dass diese Deutsch-Englisch Verwurstung ungut kommt kann ich nachvollziehen, aber dann wäre es doch eben der Leichenkönig oder eben der Lichking.


----------



## mariey (21. Juli 2008)

naund? im bg sagen auch alle, wenn sie verlieren: "das wird ein loose", obwohl niederlage "loss" heißt...

nimm es einfach so hin, dass sie sagen "litschkönig" statt leichenkönig... es heißt ja auch apfeltree und nicht apfelbaum... deutsch-englisch mischmasch liegt voll im trend!


----------



## Tikume (21. Juli 2008)

mariey schrieb:


> naund? im bg sagen auch alle, wenn sie verlieren: "das wird ein loose", obwohl niederlage "loss" heißt...



Das sagen die Leute auch wenn es ein Sieg wird und beweist eigentlich nur dass die leute dumm sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Juli 2008)

Na..ich sag nur -> BlackrockSPITZE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Englisch ist das moderne Deutsch ;D


----------



## Sammies (21. Juli 2008)

Dann schau dir mal diese Movie an werter TE die ersten paar Sekunden reichen schon da hörst auch ganz deutlich der der Sprecher Litchking sagt >>Video<< aber mal Spass bei Seite Spätestens wenn WotLK raus ist kümmert sich kaum bis keiner mehr da drum wie man es aus Spricht dann nennen es eh alle nur noch LK.
Punkt Ende


----------



## Avyn (21. Juli 2008)

Sammies schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal diese Movie an werter TE die ersten paar Sekunden reichen schon da hörst auch ganz deutlich der der Sprecher Litchking sagt >>Video<<



Es besteht ein Unterschied zwischen "Litschking" und "Litschkönig". Den TE stört ja die Vermischung zwischen Englisch und Deutsch.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Juli 2008)

mariey schrieb:


> naund? im bg sagen auch alle, wenn sie verlieren: "das wird ein loose", obwohl niederlage "loss" heißt...


loose heißt auch nur locker^^
Also reden die von Wackelnden Zähnen oder so was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Duath (22. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und welches deutsche Wort wäre "Lich"?
> 
> Dass diese Deutsch-Englisch Verwurstung ungut kommt kann ich nachvollziehen, aber dann wäre es doch eben der Leichenkönig oder eben der Lichking.


Im Mittelalter war das Word "Leichnam" noch "lîchame" und wurde auch so gesprochen - mit ch, nicht mit tsch. Daher kommt das Kürzel "Lich" als Übersetzung des englischen Lich, wenn es um die Fabelwesen geht.
Spiel mal Warcraft 3. Arthas sagt auch "Für den Lichkönig" und nicht "Für den Litschkönig".
Da, ich hab die Audio-Datei sogar hochgeladen:
http://rapidshare.com/files/131474846/Evil...ttack1.wav.html
Bei Kel´thuzad das gleiche:
http://rapidshare.com/files/131475360/KelT...ttack2.wav.html

Viele Spieler beschweren sich, dass englische Bezeichnungen aus WarCraft 3 zu deutschen Bezeichnungen werden. Aber das eine deutsche bezeichnung englisch ausgesprochen wird, stört kaum jemanden?


----------



## Zerp (22. Juli 2008)

Ich finde diene Kritik voll okey..ich finde das auch recht doof :/
Wenn dann richtig oder garnicht....


----------



## Tikume (22. Juli 2008)

Duath schrieb:


> Im Mittelalter war das Word "Leichnam" noch "lîchame" und wurde auch so gesprochen - mit ch, nicht mit tsch. Daher kommt das Kürzel "Lich" als Übersetzung des englischen Lich, wenn es um die Fabelwesen geht.


Wir sind nicht im Mittelalter und vor allem verwendet Wow auch keine mittelalterliche Sprache (wie es z.B. bei Ultima Online durchaus noch der Fall war) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (22. Juli 2008)

Nach dem Grundgesetz darf jeder Mensch in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland eine eigene Meinung haben!

... er muss aber nicht! =)

for the Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (22. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht im Mittelalter und vor allem verwendet Wow auch keine mittelalterliche Sprache (wie es z.B. bei Ultima Online durchaus noch der Fall war)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass das Wort "Lich" auch im heutigen Deutschen existiert und das Fabelwesen der lebenden Leiche beschreibt. Ich habe lediglich die Herkunft des Wortes beschrieben und deshalb sehe keinen Grund, es englisch auszusprechen. In WarCraft 3 wurde es ja auch deutsch ausgesprochen, hör dir die Audio-Dateien an.


----------



## Tikume (23. Juli 2008)

Wie bereits gesagt - im ganzen Spiel taucht nicht eine mittelalterliche Formulierung auf, von daher passt es eben nicht.
Such mal im Duden nach lich, das einzige Ergebnis ist die Endung -lich (wie "freund-lich").


----------



## Duath (23. Juli 2008)

Steht im Duden denn was vom Wolpertinger? Nur mal so aus Interesse.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lich_%28Untoter%29


----------



## Tikume (23. Juli 2008)

Duath schrieb:


> Steht im Duden denn was vom Wolpertinger? Nur mal so aus Interesse.



Tut es.

Wol|per|tin|ger, Walpertinger, der; -s [viell. zu mundartl. Walper = Entstellung von: Walpurgis, &#8594;Walpurgisnacht] (bayr.): Fabeltier mit ...


----------



## Vesber (23. Juli 2008)

Oje... Ich mein das "Litschking" hört sich ja wirklich  total bescheuert an... aber das was daraus jetzt ensteht ist ja nahezu grotesk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (23. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich auf der Arbeit einen fahren lasse, dann regt sich mein Kollege auch darüber auf. Ich mach dann einfach das Fenster auf und gut is!

Wahnsinn über was sich manche Leute den Kopf zerbrechen...

Es is halt einfach ne Angewohnheit das so auszusprechen. 

Mein Gott...aber Danke für die Unterhaltung XD


----------



## buechse (23. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch für die deutsche Sprechweise, also "Lichkönig".
Da haben wir das englische Wort auch mal im deutschen und es wird trotzdem nicht benutzt. Finde ich unverständlich. 
Zumal sich "Litsch" wesentlich bescheidener anhört als "Lich", arme englischsprachige Welt ^^ Weckt bei mir zumindest sofort Assoziationen an die Frucht Litschi. Aber das war nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Teclador1982 (26. Juli 2008)

Also man sollte wirklich Lichkönig (wie ch) oder Lichking (wie tsch) sagen und nicht mixen. Mich nervt es auch wen ich das höre. Wirkt auch wesentlich pofessioneller.

Im zweifelsfall halt immer so wie Bilzzard es vorgibt (siehe WC3 Sounds).


----------



## Magan (27. Juli 2008)

Bin ich hier ein Aussenseiter wenn ich für "Arthas" tendiere? ^^


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Oh Mann, "Litschkönig" klingt halt einfahc beschissen, ok?


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2008)

Ich frag mich warum man konsquent immer über all Englische Aussprache oder Wörter haben muss Oo
Es gibt sowohl im Englischen als auch im Deutschen das Wort Lich... das eine wird wie schon oft gesagt mehr Litsch ausgesprochen und das Deutsche mehr mit weichen ch... und ich muss sagen das Lich sich sehr viel besser anhört als Litsch... Litschkönig hört sich an als hätte man die hälfte verschluckt...
Wobei auch beim Lichkönig das weiche ch mehr auf das düstere und gefährliche zukommt was das empfinden beim hören und aussprechen anbelangt...

Anders gesagt... das Wort Lich bzw. Lichkönig kann man mich Ehrfurcht, mit Angst und Schaudern assoziieren besonders, wenn man es selber ausspricht...
Litsch bzw. Litschkönig... hört sich mehr nach einem Obst (ne Litschi ist doch Obst oder?) König an, einfach lächerlich


----------



## Fluxo (28. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und welches deutsche Wort wäre "Lich"?



Na, wenn Du danach gehst, findest Du auch im Duden keine Wörter wie z.B. Ghul oder Worg usw.... Das sind halt Fantasienamen.


----------



## Arasus (1. August 2008)

Magan schrieb:


> Bin ich hier ein Aussenseiter wenn ich für "Arthas" tendiere? ^^



Da gehts doch genauso weiter!

Arthas: Ar*t*has oder Ar*th*as?

Da Englisch meine Muttersprache ist, tendiere ich hier natürlich zu Version 2. Natürlich auch zu "Litschking", wenn man so will...


----------



## Deathscar (2. August 2008)

was regt ihr euch denn alle so auf.....ein ganzes Forum nur wegen einer Aussprache Verschiedenheit.....
ob nun "Lichkönig" oder "Litschkönig" oder "Lichking".......wen stört's??
Wichtig ist doch nur, es gib ne neue Erweiterung:
Name: egal 
Inhalt: hauptschae viel und gut
Rest: auch egal


Lispeln ist doch eig. nur ein simpler Sprachfehler, oder??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (3. August 2008)

Deathscar schrieb:


> was regt ihr euch denn alle so auf.....ein ganzes Forum nur wegen einer Aussprache Verschiedenheit.....
> ob nun "Lichkönig" oder "Litschkönig" oder "Lichking".......wen stört's??


Mich und einige andere auch.
Die neue Klasse nennt ja auch jeder Death Knight oder Todesritter und nicht Death Ritter oder Todesknight.
Ebenso hab ich noch niemanden Untercity oder Understadt bzw. Ironschmiede oder Eisenforge sagen hören.


----------



## Zachrid (3. August 2008)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber "Der Leichenkönig" klingt für mich irgendwie besser als "Der Lichkönig" (bzw. Litschkönig).


----------



## Independent (4. August 2008)

Leute, 
das is ganz krass was hier abgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Guck mal! Da rennt ein Eichhörnchen über die Straße...Ahhhhh...jetzt ist es Matsch!"

Ich frage mich, wann der Dixi-Mann endlich die Toilette hier entleert...


----------



## Ash1983 (4. August 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> "Guck mal! Da rennt ein Eichhörnchen über die Straße...Ahhhhh...jetzt ist es Matsch!"



Mach (!) nicht Matsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (12. Oktober 2008)

Lang ist´s her, aber ich habe letztens erst gehört, wie Tirion mit gutem Beispiel voran geht:
http://rapidshare.com/files/153373044/Tirion.rar.html

Das sollte selbst Tikume überzeugen, dass es wirklich "Lichkönig" und nicht "Litschkönig" ausgesprochen wird.


----------



## Szputnyik (12. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und welches deutsche Wort wäre "Lich"?
> 
> Dass diese Deutsch-Englisch Verwurstung ungut kommt kann ich nachvollziehen, aber dann wäre es doch eben der Leichenkönig oder eben der Lichking.



Hier ist doch der Kritikteil des Forums oder? Wenn dieser Teil einen Sinn haben soll dann leit doch wenigstens weiter, dass wir nicht immer was vom Litchking hören wollen sondern vom LICHKING. Da helfen Ausreden nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Oktober 2008)

Und was soll ich bitte weiterleiten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Das entweder:
Lichkönig
oder
Litschking

aber kein Litschkönig da sein soll xD


----------



## Duath (13. Oktober 2008)

Das ist doch das buffed.de-Forum. Ich war der Meinung, dass die Buffed-Mitarbeiter auch mal selbst ins Forum schauen, von daher weiß ich auch nicht, wieso das weiter geleitet werden müsste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niem16 (14. Oktober 2008)

also entweder:

Lichkönig
(Deutscht)
oder
Lichking
(English)

aber wieleicht habnse ja auch was mit dem mund ... das die Lichking nit raus bekomm ka


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich find Heinrichs Wrarf of fe Lichking. Klingt fo..ähh..so als hätte er sein Gebiss verloren :/


----------

